# 12 Std.von Buchholz



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich wollte euch diesen Termin nicht vorenthalten: 4/8/12 Std. von Bucholz.

Infos hier

Ps: Wir fahren 12 Std. als 2er Mixed


----------



## gnss (6. Januar 2006)

Sind so kurze Strecken bein Langzeitrennen eigentlich üblich? Ich stelle es mir recht langweilig vor 60 mal im Kreis zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Sind so kurze Strecken bein Langzeitrennen eigentlich üblich? Ich stelle es mir recht langweilig vor 60 mal im Kreis zu fahren.



Das ist bei CC-Rennen so üblich. Und langweilig wird es *mir* nicht. Das ist wie bei Schumi: Jede Runde ist anders. Ich hab noch nie 2 identische Runden geschaft. Jedes mal versuche ich den Bremspunkt anders zu setzen.

Leider bin ich nicht so schnell


----------



## Holiday (6. Januar 2006)

super !!!!!

das werden wir uns mal überlegen !!!!!  

ciao
holiday


----------



## Holiday (6. Februar 2006)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> das werden wir uns mal überlegen !



sind dabei !


----------



## Netghost (7. Februar 2006)

Buchholzer Stadpark? öhm...ihr meint jetzt NICHT den grünen fleck vorm Rathaus oder? Diese Maximal Fußballfeld große ding oder? Wo gibts in Buchholz noch n Stadtpark? bei Friedhof der?


----------



## Janny (7. Februar 2006)

Netghost schrieb:
			
		

> Buchholzer Stadpark? öhm...ihr meint jetzt NICHT den grünen fleck vorm Rathaus oder? Diese Maximal Fußballfeld große ding oder? Wo gibts in Buchholz noch n Stadtpark? bei Friedhof der?


Genau. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Wäldchen gemeint ist, dass Buchholzer auch als den 'Stadtwald' kennen. Zwischen den Strassen Parkstrasse, Steinbecker Mühlenweg und Hopfenberg gelegen. Halt da, wo auch die CC Rennen gefahren werden. Alles andere wäre doof.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2006)

Das ist auch die Strecke im Werbevideo


----------



## Holiday (24. Februar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch die Strecke im Werbevideo



ist die anspruchsvoll?

so viele sind noch nicht angemeldet!
 

ciao


----------



## Roger Raffel (2. November 2006)

Gibts das 2007 wieder?


----------



## Catsoft (2. November 2006)

Am 25.08.2007 steigt wieder was. Ob nu 12 oder 24 Std. steht da noch nicht....
www.sog-events.de

Wir sind wenn es irgendwie paßt wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (2. November 2006)

Nach meinem momentanes Wissesstand wird das in 2007 ein 24 Stunden Rennen werden!!!   
Aber bitte nicht drauf festnageln, das kann sich ja noch ändern!


----------



## Catsoft (2. November 2006)

Hab ich auch gehört. Wobei ich die Strecke für 24 Std. zu schwer finde....


----------



## AndreZ. (3. November 2006)

Da hast Du Recht!!!  Man wird wohl irgendwann nicht mehr drum rum kommen das kleine Kettenblatt zu benutzen!!!


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2006)

Ich denke eher an die hängende Wurzelpassage. Die wird nachts nicht sehr lustig und wenn es dazu noch feucht werden sollte.... 

Zudem ist es im Wald doch verdammt dunkel.


----------



## Tracer (10. August 2007)

Hi!
Ich werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dabei sein!
Werde mit IGD die 4 oder 8 Std.als Zweier Team am start gehen!
Ist noch jemand dabei?
Gruss
Willy


----------



## DAMDAM (10. August 2007)

Ich werde auf jedenfall am Start sein und würde die Strecke gerne mal abfahren, wenn also jemand die Strecke kennt und bereit wäre den Guide zu spielen, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich würde auch noch in einem Team mitfahren, wenn jemand mit Ambitionen noch sucht, sonst werde ich vielleicht 2er ohne 1er fahren. 

Gruß CHristian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Biker (10. August 2007)

Hallo Christian,

ich habe soeben Deinen Post von 22:35 gelesen. Heute um 19:00 habe ich erfahren, dass sich unser bereits angemeldetes Vierer-Team sich auf 3 Mann reduziert. Wir wollen am 8-Stunden-Rennen teilnehmen. Wenn Du Lust hast nehme ich Dich in die Mannschaft mit auf. Das Startgeld übernimmt MDS Messebau GmbH. Ich benötige dann von Dir Deinen Jahrgang und Deine Konfektionsgröße.

Die Proberunde können wir sicherlich irgendwie organisieren. Da müssen wir uns dann mal verabreden. Die Runde würde uns allen gut tun.


----------



## DAMDAM (11. August 2007)

Du hast Post 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Holiday (11. August 2007)

hi,

wir sind auch wieder dabei, mal schauen ob dieses Jahr mehr Leute/Teams am Start sind ! Letztes Jahr waren wir in der 2er/4h glaube ich nur 5 Teams ! 
Startliste gibt es auch noch nicht, oder ?

ciao
Markus


----------



## Heide-Biker (11. August 2007)

Hallo Markus,

toll das Ihr dabei seit. Eine Starterliste habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen aber was ich so hier in Buchholz vom Cycle-team höre soll im diesen Jahr das Feld größer sein. Letztes Jahr war ja auch Fußball-WM.


----------



## Holiday (11. August 2007)

stimmt, die WM war ja paralell - ein teampartner konnte immer Fussball schauen !
Zu min, hatte man letztes Jahr große Chance auf ein Treppchenplatz :-D

...also Leute, die Veranstaltung ist wirklich top !

Öhm, die Startgebühr, die wurde/ist doch abgebucht worden, oder ? ...ich weiss gar nicht mehr ob ich schon was überwiesen habe !

ciaoi
markus


----------



## Catsoft (11. August 2007)

Hallo!
Mir hat Arne auf Nachfrage mitgeteilt, dass er auch noch keine Startliste hat


----------



## DAMDAM (11. August 2007)

Ich habe heute von Sog eine Mail bekommen, dass es zwar mehr Meldungen gibt als letztes Jahr, aber sie sich gewünscht hätten, wenn es noch etas mehr wären. Ein Meldeergebnis so im Laufe der nächsten Woche kommen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Heide-Biker (11. August 2007)

Netghost schrieb:


> Buchholzer Stadpark? öhm...ihr meint jetzt NICHT den grünen fleck vorm Rathaus oder? Diese Maximal Fußballfeld große ding oder? Wo gibts in Buchholz noch n Stadtpark? bei Friedhof der?



Moin,

in Buchholz gibt es einen Stadtpark und einen Stadtwald. Beide befinden sich am Schützenplatz. Das Cycle-team-Race wird natürlich im Stadtwald gefahren. Ich habe mal das Höhenprofil für Euch verlinkt: Höhenprofil Cycle-team-race 2007


In folgendem Video könnt Ihr auch etwas von der Strecke sehen: Trailer Cycle-team-Race 2007

Ich erwarte Euch in Buchholz


----------



## Öli__ (12. August 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich habe heute von Sog eine Mail bekommen, dass es zwar mehr Meldungen gibt als letztes Jahr, aber sie sich gewünscht hätten, wenn es noch etas mehr wären. Ein Meldeergebnis so im Laufe der nächsten Woche kommen.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Hi Christian,
bist du in diesm Jahr auch dabei? Marc und ich sind wieder bei den 2ern unterwegs.

Grus
Patrick


----------



## DAMDAM (12. August 2007)

Ja ich fahre bei dem 4er, der hier gesucht hat als Ersatzfahrer mit (Zum Glück hat noch wer gesucht, sonst wäre 12Std. alleine gefahren ) wird 8Std. im 4er, wir werden uns dort also sehen. Ich plane am Freitag schonmal etwas die Strecke dann auszuprobieren (hoffentlich zum 2ten Mal), übernachten werde ich da denke ich nicht, da ich nur 45min mit dem Auto fahre und Start für mich eh erst um 12 Uhr ist.

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Biker (13. August 2007)

DAMDAM schrieb:


> Ich plane am Freitag schonmal etwas die Strecke dann auszuprobieren (hoffentlich zum 2ten Mal)



Hallo Christian,

leider habe ich vom Cycle-team keine Info´s wo die Strecke lang führt. Ich hatte gehofft, dass ich heute ein paar Angaben bekomme. Gleich morgen werde ich noch einmal nachhaken. Wir sind schon mindestens fünf Leute die die Strecke vorher noch einmal ausprobieren wollen. Leider war ich im letzten Jahr verhindert und nicht dabei. Den Stadtwald kenne ich sehr gut. Auch habe ich eine ungefähre Vorstellung über den Streckenverlauf. Schöner wäre es ja wenn wir den genauen Verlauf haben.

Ich werde mich morgen noch einmal melden.


----------



## Catsoft (13. August 2007)

Mann, Mann, Mann, was ein Aufwand! Ihr dreht da noch genug Runden und das Rennen wird nicht in der ersten Runde entschieden, sondern in den letzten.


----------



## Heide-Biker (14. August 2007)

Du bist da ja auch schon gefahren. Ich möchte mich einfach mal umschauen und die Runde ein bisschen ausprobieren. Ausserdem wohne ich direkt an diesem Wald und ist kein großer Aufwand. 

So wie es aussieht werde ich mit Karsten Köhn vom Cycle-team am Mittwoch um 19:00 die Runde erkunden. Noch ist der Termin aber nicht bestätigt. Sobald die Bestätigung vorliegt kann ja wer will dabei sein.

Am Freitag den 24.08.2007 ist die Strecke zum offiziellen Training freigegeben. Den meisten wird das sicherlich reichen.







Die Brücke steht auch erst am Freitag auf dem Schützenplatz.


----------



## DAMDAM (14. August 2007)

Wenn du genaueres Weißt wäre eine kurze PN ganz nett.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Heide-Biker (14. August 2007)

Hallo Christian, 

der Termin ist bestätigt:

Mittwoch 15.08.2007 um 19:00 Uhr vor der Schützenhalle. 

Bitte sag mir noch Bescheid ob Du dabei bist.


----------



## Heide-Biker (17. August 2007)

Mittwoch haben wir die Strecke im Stadtwald erkundet.

Einen Bericht dazu findest Du hier: Bericht Streckenerkundung


----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2007)

Hoffentlich wird es nicht zu nass


----------



## Heide-Biker (21. August 2007)

Hallo Catsoft,

ich denke der Samstag wird trocken.






Bei Wetteronline ist kein Tropfen Wasser in Sicht.


----------



## Holiday (21. August 2007)

das rennen findet statt ?

ich vermisse immer noch die startliste !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2007)

Ja, das Rennen findet wohl statt. Hab jedenfalls Heute die "Informationen zum Event" bekommen.


----------



## Heide-Biker (21. August 2007)

Das Rennen findet statt.

Auch ich habe heute Abend die Infos von SOG-Event erhalten. 

Es sind wohl mehr als 30 Mannschaften gemeldet. Zusätzlich fahren noch 4 Schulmannschaften mit je vier Fahrern beim MDS-Messebau-Schülercup.

Es wird sicherlich ein riesen Spaß!


----------



## hajo69 (22. August 2007)

Moin,

bin fast neu hier in Buchholz und suche lustige Leute zum MTB fahren... War diesen Sommer nur auf der Strasse unterwegs...  
Das soll sich jetzt zum Herbst wieder ändern. Also wo sind die Locals mit den guten Touren Vorschlägen?  

Gruss,

Hajo

PS. genauer gesagt- ich wohne in Holm-Seppensen


----------



## Heide-Biker (22. August 2007)

Hallo Hajo,

da bist Du ja schon mal nicht so verkehrt. Ich schlage Dir vor die Veranstaltung "Cycle-team-Race 2007" in Buchholz am Samstag den 25.08.2007 zu besuchen. Dort sind alle aus der Umgebung vertreten die MTB fahren. Es ist eine relativ kleine und übersichtliche Veranstaltung mit ca. 150 Fahrern und einigen Zuschauern.

In Buchholz gibt es zwei MTB-Vereine. Die "Sportgruppe Cycle-team e.V." und die RSG. Die Sparte Rennrad wird von der "Radsportgruppe Blau-Weiß Buchholz e.V." bedient. 

Einige Fahrer sind auch in keinem Verein vertreten und stellen immer wieder andere Touren und Gruppen zusammen. Die lernt man kennen wenn man im Gelände unterwegs ist.

Ich denke Du solltest fündig werden in unserer Stadt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. August 2007)

War doch ne nette Angelegenheit das Rennen (Schülercup). Ich liebe die Stadtwaldrunde.
Aber fürn 24 Std. Rennen ist sie wirklich zu heftig.


----------



## Heide-Biker (25. August 2007)

Hallo Lord Shadow,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gewinn des MDS-Messebau-Schülercups. Da habt Ihr das AEG aber ausgezählt.

Bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2007)

Danke. War aber ein super Rennen mit tollen Leistungen bei allen Beteiligten. Besonder das ganz Junge Schüler-Team aus Hamburg hat mich sehr beeindruckt.


----------



## Holiday (26. August 2007)

strecke war schwerer zu fahren als im vorjahr, war soweit ganz nett nur war wieder viel zu wenig los !!!!!!  

ciao
holiday


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2007)

Holiday schrieb:


> strecke war schwerer zu fahren als im vorjahr, war soweit ganz nett nur war wieder viel zu wenig los !!!!!!
> 
> ciao
> holiday



Jau, das kannst mal sagen  Wo waren die ganzen Biker?


----------



## Holiday (26. August 2007)

wohl zu Hause auf der Couch  
Ne aber echt, beim Rennen brauche ich Gegner !!!

shit heppens...

Holiday

PS: wo bekomme ich "kostenlose" bilder ?


----------



## Th.S16 (26. August 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Jau, das kannst mal sagen  Wo waren die ganzen Biker?




Ahoi !
Auch wenns weh tut: MTB-Rennen im Norden sind tot.
Es mangelt nicht an Bikern ,sondern an der Einstellung.
Ich ziehe den Hut vor den Leuten , die trotzdem noch solche Events organisieren.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Heide-Biker (27. August 2007)

Am 25.08.2007 haben wir als MDS-Messebau-Team am Cycle-tam-Race 2007 teilgenommen. Wir starteten als 4er-Team im 8-Stunden-Rennen. Es war ein tolles Event und ein beeindruckendes Erlebnis. Kurz gesagt wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Hoffentlich mit mehr MTB´s!!!!!

Einen ausführlicheren Bericht habe ich auf meinem Blog veröffentlicht: Bericht zum Cycle-team-Race 2007


----------



## Heide-Biker (28. August 2007)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Danke. War aber ein super Rennen mit tollen Leistungen bei allen Beteiligten. Besonder das ganz Junge Schüler-Team aus Hamburg hat mich sehr beeindruckt.



Das finde ich auch und im Gegensatz zum "Team Pirate" haben die Kleinen  weit zurück liegend das Rennen zuende gefahren. Ganz toll!!!!


----------



## ralfathome (28. August 2007)

moin Karsten,
Glückwunsch zur tollen Platzierung. 

Ein schöner Bericht, macht Appetit auf's mitfahren.

Grüße
ralf


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. August 2007)

Ich bin nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei. Entweder als Schüler oder evtl. als Einzelstarter bei den 4 Stunden.


----------



## Holiday (30. August 2007)

hmmm... warum sind denn immer noch nicht die bilder von spotograf oder wie der heißt online  

hat noch jemand bilder gemach ? rennen ? siegerehrung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Biker (30. August 2007)

Hallo Holiday,

leider kann ich Dir nicht mit professionellen Bildern dienen. Die Fotos die ich habe sind zum großen Teil mit einer einfachen und billigen Kamera aufgenommen worden die ich beim Biken oft dabei habe. Vielleicht findest Du ja trotzdem etwas.

Diashow vom Cycle-team-Race 2007


----------



## Heide-Biker (31. August 2007)

Holiday schrieb:


> hmmm... warum sind denn immer noch nicht die bilder von spotograf oder wie der heißt online
> 
> hat noch jemand bilder gemach ? rennen ? siegerehrung ?



Heute war ich in meiner Werkstatt "Cycle-team". Ich habe mal gefragt wann die Fotos und die Filme veröffentlicht werden. Die Jungens haben schon einige Nachtstunden sortiert und geschnitten. Es ist vorgesehen die Bilder und Filme am 01.09.2007 zu veröffentlichen.

Ihr findet dann die Bilder auf der Internetseite von Cycle-team: Foto- und Filmshop

Sollten die Bilder morgen noch nicht zum Download bereitstehen ist es sinnvoll sich auf der Seite zu registrieren. Ihr werdet dann benachrichtigt wenn die Bilder zur Verfügung stehen.

Viel Spaß beim Download!


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. September 2007)

Für alle Buchholzer:
MTB in Buchholz Thread


----------



## Holiday (2. September 2007)

hi, ich habe gerade von spotograf erfahren, dass die bei der mini Veranstaltung gar keine Bilder gemacht haben  
Super, welche Socken haben einen jetzt belichtet ?

ciao
holiday


----------



## crasher-mike (2. September 2007)

AgentKN schrieb:


> Am 25.08.2007 haben wir als MDS-Messebau-Team am Cycle-tam-Race 2007 teilgenommen. Wir starteten als 4er-Team im 8-Stunden-Rennen. Es war ein tolles Event und ein beeindruckendes Erlebnis. Kurz gesagt wir sind nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Hoffentlich mit mehr MTB´s!!!!!
> 
> Einen ausführlicheren Bericht habe ich auf meinem Blog veröffentlicht: Bericht zum Cycle-team-Race 2007



Netter Bericht. Ich denke nächstes Jahr werde ich auch am Start sein.


----------



## Heide-Biker (3. September 2007)

Vielen Dank für das Lob.

Klasse, wieder ein Fahrer mehr.
Mehr sportliche Gegner = mehr Fun!


----------



## Ron Prinzlau (4. September 2007)

AgentKN schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch und im Gegensatz zum "Team Pirate" haben die Kleinen  weit zurück liegend das Rennen zuende gefahren. Ganz toll!!!!
> Sorry, aber ich fühle mich leicht auf den Schlips getreten....
> Meinen Namen im Zusammenhang mit "Unsportlich" zu nennen gefällt mir ganz und garnicht.
> Ich weis auch nicht ob Du den Rest der Veranstaltung noch anwesend warst oder schon bei Mc Donalds eingekehrt bist, aber auch mein "gefürchtetes" Team hat die Veranstaltung zu Ende gefahren....trotz 1x Platten, 1x Kettenriss bei meinem Bike und einem ausgefallenen Fahrer mit gebrochener Hand und einem teillädiertem Fahrer mit geprellter Schulter.
> ...


----------



## Catsoft (4. September 2007)

Das mit der "Aufgabe" hätte auch nicht wirklich zu Ronni gepaßt. Da hätte es schon anderer  Gründe aus "nur" Rückstand bedurft. 

Und Luft aus dem Reifen lassen um dan wg. Plattfuß aufzugeben wenn man nicht mehr gewinnen kann überlassen Piraten anderen Teams 

Ich habe übrigens aufgegeben, hatte einfach keinen Sinn mehr weiter zu machen. Meine Partnerin hat noch versucht meine Stints zu übernehmen. Aber man(n) muß akzeptieren wenns vorbei ist


----------



## Ron Prinzlau (4. September 2007)

und warum schreibst Du dann das wir unsportlich aufgegeben haben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. September 2007)

Ron Prinzlau schrieb:


> und warum schreibst Du dann das wir unsportlich aufgegeben haben ?



ich??? 

Wir kennen uns doch schon viel zu lange, sowas würde ich nie denken, geschweige denn schreiben..


Und: Nein, ich fahre aktuell nicht für Ronni, auch wenn das Benutzerbild dies nahe legt... Die 95ziger Langarmteile sind ungeschlagen!  Btw.....


----------



## Heide-Biker (4. September 2007)

Hallo Ronald,

es ist angekommen, dass ich Dir auf den Schlips getreten habe. Sorry, aber leider wurde uns bei der Siegerehrung erzählt Ihr hättet aufgegeben. Keiner hat irgendetwas von Euren Defekten und Verletzungen erzählt. Auch wurdet Ihr in den Listen als Ausfall geführt. Das war dann wohl nicht alles richtig. 

Es tut mir leid wenn Ihr so viel Pech hattet. Übrigens finde ich Euren Club "Pirate" ganz cool.

Den Post bei Heide-Biker habe ich korrigiert. Vielleicht liest es sich jetzt besser. 

Ich hoffe Du weist uns nächstes Jahr auf die Plätze.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Mai 2008)

Moin!
Denkt dran: Noch 7 Tage bis zum Rennen. Kommt alle zahlreich!!! Es gibt für jeden eine Distanz....

http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=cycle-teamrace

Robert


----------



## Heide-Biker (31. Mai 2008)

Heute am Samstag den 31.05.08 findet in Buchholz auf der Strecke im Stadtwald ein Training statt. 

Näheres auf meinem Heide-Biker-Blog


----------



## Holiday (1. Juni 2008)

waren die letzten male immer dabei, aber die veranstaltung ist einfach zu teuer, das machen wir diesmal nicht mit.


----------



## AndreZ. (2. Juni 2008)

zu teuer??? Sorry, aber diese Meinung kann ich nicht mit dir teilen.
Man muss auch mal die Ausgaben einer solchen Veranstaltung sehen und die Leistung die Du wärend dieser bekommst.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das mit eine der letzten MTB Rennen hier im Norden ist, sie es bald auch nicht mehr geben wird wenn keiner mehr an den Start geht.
Entschuldige, aber wenn nen Carbon Renner für über 3000,- fahren kann, der kann auch mal 50,- auf den Tisch legen um an so einer Veranstaltung teilzunehmen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Juni 2008)

Die Veranstaltung ist nicht gerade billig, da hast du Recht. Wir wollten wegen der Preisgestaltung ursprünglich auch nicht mehr antreten. Auf der anderen Seite: Wenn ich zu einem "günstigen" Marathon in den Harz fahre wird das bei DEN Spritpreisen noch teurer. Und die Buchholzer sind mit dem Herzen dabei, das macht vieles wett. 

Also: Support your loacal race 

Robert


----------



## Holiday (2. Juni 2008)

zum einen hab ich kein bike für 3000eur zum anderem hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun ! die erste veranstaltung vor zwei jahren war super, ab da an, hats nachgelassen. ich finde einfach 40eur für so ein rennen einfach zu teuer, das gilt für andere rennen das gleiche! wenn die teilnahme die häfte kosten würde, wäre das schon wieder ein ganz anderes blatt! allen anderen viel spaß beim rennen, macht irre viel spaß !


----------



## DAMDAM (2. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Catsoft, mit den Spritkosten zusammen sind die Marathons im Harz genauso teuer, nur kann ich in Buchholoz dafür länger fahren   und die Jungs vom Cycle-team haben im letzten Jahr einen super Job gemacht! Deshalb werde ich heute nochmal schnell melden! 

Bis Samstag


----------



## ralfathome (3. Juni 2008)

@ Catsoft und Damdam..


----------



## maxihb (3. Juni 2008)

Was interessiert mich das Startgeld?  Ich will 6 Stunden im Kreis fahren... 

Grüße

Maxi (heiß aufs Rennen)


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2008)

Der Wetterbericht ist ja gut für Sa. Dann brauch ich nicht 12 Std. alleine im Kreis zu fahren  Diesmal will ich durchhalten und versuchen den Ritt vom vorletzten Jahr zu wiederholen.


----------



## DAMDAM (3. Juni 2008)

Das wird ja schon fast eine Weser express / MTBvD Vereinsmeisterschaft über 6 Std. im 1er   (jeweils 3 Leute) mal sehen wie groß das Feld in dieser Klasse wird sind ja schon einige Einzelfahrer gemeldet!


----------



## ralfathome (3. Juni 2008)

Spaß haben und locker durchfahren ist mein Motto.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2008)

Ist am Freitag ab 15 Uhr ein Meldung vor Ort möglich? Kennt jemand Einzelheiten?


----------



## Muckelchen (3. Juni 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ist am Freitag ab 15 Uhr ein Meldung vor Ort möglich? Kennt jemand Einzelheiten?


 
Hallo Catsoft,

laut Aussage einer Dame von der SOG-Hotline kann man sich am Freitag Nachmittag vor Ort anmelden.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2008)

Na dann steht dem Vergnügen doch nix mehr im Weg!


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juni 2008)

Nachmeldungen sind noch in der Früh ab 6 Uhr möglich...


----------



## Heide-Biker (6. Juni 2008)

Da kann noch jeder mit der fahren will. Heute um 17:00 waren 91 Fahrer und 36 Schüler genannt. Weitere ca. 20 Fahrer nehmen an einem "Thomas-Grässle-Gedächnisrennen" teil. Auf die Strecke passen noch viel mehr Fahrer. Also meldet Euch noch an. (Ab 6:00 Uhr am Samstag)

Das Wetter bleibt trocken bei 27 Gard.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juni 2008)

Dann sinds jetzt min. 93


----------



## Catsoft (9. Juni 2008)

So, vorbei  War mal wieder ein nettes Event auf schwierigem Geläuf....  Schade, dass so viele eben nicht am Start stehen. Mal sehen, ob nächstes Jahr wieder was steigt. Ich kann die Teilnahme nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## Heide-Biker (15. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich lebe auch wieder. Das Cycle-team-Race war eine super Veranstaltung. Ich glaube wir hatten alle sehr viel Spaß.

Beim Cycle-team denkt man darüber nach die Veranstaltung im Jahre 2009 ohne SOG-Events zu veranstalten. Ich bin mal gespannt wie das entschieden wird. 

Auf jedenfall wird über 2009 gesprochen. Das ist die wichtigste Nachricht.

Mein Bericht vom Cycle-team-Race 2008


----------

